# Visa Granted - 189 subclass..!!!



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my grant letter yesterday..happy happy.. 

I'd like to thank all of you for being helpful from day1, thank you for your valuable advice and help..


Cheers,
Aksi...


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Congatulations mate.


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Congratulations!! It would be helpful to other applicants if you can put timelines for various steps in signature as many of us have done.




Thank you rt00021 

My timelines are as below, will update my signature shortly,

Category: 263111 | Visa: 189 | 65 points | IELTS: 7th Sept, 2013 (L: 8.5, R: 9, W: 7, S: 7.5) | ACS assessment results: 22nd Jan, 2014 | EOI submitted: 18th Feb, 2014 | Invite: 4th Mar, 2014 | Australian PCC: 27th March | Indian PCC: 02nd April, 2014 | Medicals: 1st May, 2014 | Visa Granted: 30th May, 2014


----------



## Aksi (Aug 22, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Congatulations mate.



Thank you AncientGlory


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats Aksi. All the best.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Congatulations mate.


You started your process way ahead of me, perhaps, many months ahead, and I tried took help from you for NSW nominations, but seems like I got grant before you and that too 189.

Anyway, nothing is a difference :horn:


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

jre05 said:


> You started your process way ahead of me, perhaps, many months ahead, and I tried took help from you for NSW nominations, but seems like I got grant before you and that too 189.
> 
> Anyway, nothing is a difference :horn:


Well congratulations then mate. I've been actively looking at the Australian PR process since 2010. So yeah, I started the process way ahead of you for sure .

I'm glad that all went well for you. Perhaps you should share your timeline in your signature.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Well congratulations then mate. I've been actively looking at the Australian PR process since 2010. So yeah, I started the process way ahead of you for sure .
> 
> I'm glad that all went well for you. Perhaps you should share your timeline in your signature.


Oh perhaps you observed my grant, it was back in Feb 2014 (Of course 1st week of Feb). I started my process in Jan 2013. This IELTS :redface: took much time :redface:

Thank you too have a great life in Australia, perhaps, we meet. And btw, I visit a Srilankan hotel, that serves all Idly, Dosa and all Indian type meals as both Srilanka and India shares some Tamil culture. This was the only Tamil Hotel I felt  But they use all coconut oil for everything.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Oh perhaps you observed my grant, it was back in Feb 2014 (Of course 1st week of Feb). I started my process in Jan 2013. This IELTS :redface: took much time :redface:
> 
> Thank you too have a great life in Australia, perhaps, we meet. And btw, I visit a Srilankan hotel, that serves all Idly, Dosa and all Indian type meals as both Srilanka and India shares some Tamil culture. This was the only Tamil Hotel I felt  But they use all coconut oil for everything.


Yeah, IELTS is a deal breaker for many people.

Where do you live in Australia? I'm assuming Melbourne? I might move to Melbourne after living more than 4 years in Brisbane. So perhaps we will get a chance to meet. 

Well, around 20% of Sri Lankans are Tamils so we do eat a lot of Tamil food. One of my best friends is from Tamil Nadu and he cooks awesome Tamil food. But our cusines are more similar to Kerala food in my opinion. And yeah, we do use coconut milk for everything.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Aksi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant letter yesterday..happy happy..
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Happy for you.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Yeah, IELTS is a deal breaker for many people.
> 
> Where do you live in Australia? I'm assuming Melbourne? I might move to Melbourne after living more than 4 years in Brisbane. So perhaps we will get a chance to meet.
> 
> Well, around 20% of Sri Lankans are Tamils so we do eat a lot of Tamil food. One of my best friends is from Tamil Nadu and he cooks awesome Tamil food. But our cusines are more similar to Kerala food in my opinion. And yeah, we do use coconut milk for everything.


I agree with you pretty much, I guessed it is similar to Kerala food style, as I found a similarity - both use coconut oil (Kerala and Srilanka hotels). 

Surely we'll catch up, however, I am moving to Sydney in this August from India. 

Oh you lived in Brisbane for 4 years, nice place, close to Gold coast 

I hope to meet you there soon


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I agree with you pretty much, I guessed it is similar to Kerala food style, as I found a similarity - both use coconut oil (Kerala and Srilanka hotels).
> 
> Surely we'll catch up, however, I am moving to Sydney in this August from India.
> 
> ...


i dont knw much abt kerala food but idli and dhosa are indeed yummy  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Usmann_ said:


> i dont knw much abt kerala food but idli and dhosa are indeed yummy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Haha yes, throughout the world, whether they know any typical Indian food or not, but South Indian Idly and Dosa lol.

Cheers, BR, JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Congratulations


Hey Samakalu,

Long time no see mate, how are you and where are you?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

jre05 said:


> I agree with you pretty much, I guessed it is similar to Kerala food style, as I found a similarity - both use coconut oil (Kerala and Srilanka hotels).
> 
> Surely we'll catch up, however, I am moving to Sydney in this August from India.
> 
> ...


Yeah Brisbane is a good place to live. I'm only moving because it has become a must. Good luck with your move. Hopefully, we'll catch up sometime. Cheers.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hey Samakalu,
> 
> Long time no see mate, how are you and where are you?


Hi jre05

Doing good. Gave my resignation and handing over work these days. I plan to land in around the 23rd this month. Melbourne will be the place initially I will come because of the cost of living. Planning to apply to sydney as well. Areas iam targeting is erp support and release management. Hope things are well with you. Heard the market is tough so hoping for the best.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Hi jre05
> 
> Doing good. Gave my resignation and handing over work these days. I plan to land in around the 23rd this month. Melbourne will be the place initially I will come because of the cost of living. Planning to apply to sydney as well. Areas iam targeting is erp support and release management. Hope things are well with you. Heard the market is tough so hoping for the best.


Thanks Samkalu, like how we patiently waited and followed this EOI, IELTS, Invite and grant, we would also sit in a nice job with time 

We'll catch up in Sydney sometime. If you do not know, I will take you to a Srilankan hotel too  But its of Tamil type food, I loved it as I am Tamil too. I go and have Idly or Dosa and or meal there.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

Aksi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant letter yesterday..happy happy..
> 
> ...


Congrats bro! Keep us updated with the job market in Melbourne.

Cheers!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Thanks Samkalu, like how we patiently waited and followed this EOI, IELTS, Invite and grant, we would also sit in a nice job with time
> 
> We'll catch up in Sydney sometime. If you do not know, I will take you to a Srilankan hotel too  But its of Tamil type food, I loved it as I am Tamil too. I go and have Idly or Dosa and or meal there.


Sure thing. Idily is the best!!! see you soon. In the mean time lets all try to stay positive. All the best.


----------



## MikeBH (Jul 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats Aksi. All the best.


Hello Semaaustralia!

When are you planning for your first entry ?


----------

